# Millionenbetrug mit Dialern: Angeklagte verurteilt



## sascha (17 Dezember 2005)

*Millionenbetrug mit Dialern: Angeklagte verurteilt*

Freiheitsstrafen auf Bewährung, dazu 2,1 Millionen Euro Geldbuße: So lautete heute das Urteil im Prozess gegen die Drahtzieher des groß angelegten Betrugs mit so genannten Hanseaten-Dialern. Das Amtsgericht Hamburg St. Georg sprach die Geschäftsführer der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme (HAS) des gewerbsmäßigen Betrugs und der Datenveränderung für schuldig. Die beiden angeklagten Dänen hatten vor dem Prozess schriftliche Geständnisse abgelegt. Im Gegenzug sicherte ihnen die Staatsanwaltschaft Bewährungsstrafen zu. 

Die beiden Männer im Alter von 38 und 64 Jahren hatten eingeräumt, in den Jahren 2003 und 2004 Werbebanner im Internet derart präpariert zu haben, dass sich Internetsurfer beim Klick darauf Dialer einfingen. Diese übertrugen die Einwahldaten der Betroffenen an Server der Täter im Ausland. Über Rückverfolgung gelangten die Täter an die Adressen der Surfer und schickten ihnen anschließend Rechnungen für angeblich abgeschlossene Erotik-Abonnements ins Haus. Den Ermittlungen zufolge wurden rund 360.000 Rechnungen und Mahnungen verschickt, immerhin 45.000 Betroffene zahlten. Der angerichtete Schaden beläuft sich auf knapp 3,2 Millionen Euro. Erst nach monatelangen Ermittlungen kamen Hamburger Fahndern den Tätern, die ihre Wohnsitze in Spanien hatten, auf die Spur. Bei Razzien in Wohnungen und Firmen wurde damals umfangreiches Beweismaterial sichergestellt und schließlich Anklage erhoben. 

Im Prozess heute vor dem Amtsgericht Hamburg St. Georg legten die beiden Dänen, die im Juni 2004 verhaftet wurden, Geständnisse ab. Er habe sein Geschäftsmodell als Ausnutzung einer Gesetzeslücke verstanden, sagte der 38-jährige Angeklagte. Und tatsächlich hatten sich die Männer mit ihrer Geschäftspraxis zumindest anfangs in einer „rechtlichen Grauzone“ bewegt, wie auch die Staatsanwaltschaft einräumte. Dies habe sich aber geändert, als die Regulierungsbehörde (heute: Bundesnetzagentur) dem Unternehmen im Februar 2004 Rechnungslegung und Inkasso verbot. Die HAS legte damals Widerspruch ein und bat gleichzeitig um einstweiligen Rechtsschutz beim Verwaltungsgericht Köln. Die Richter lehnten dies aber ab. Bis Juni hätten die Männer ihre Geschäftspraxis aber dennoch weitergeführt. Allein in diesem Zeitraum hätten rund 32.000 Betroffene gezahlt. 

Im Vorfeld des heutigen Prozesses war es zu Absprachen zwischen der Staatsanwaltschaft und den Angeklagten gekommen. Die Beschuldigten, die in Untersuchungshaft saßen, räumten die Vorwürfe ein. Im Gegenzug bot ihnen die Anklagebehörde an, die Freiheitsstrafen auf zwei Jahre, bzw. ein Jahr und sechs Monate zu begrenzen und zur Bewährung auszusetzen. Hinzu kam die Geldstrafe von 2,1 Millionen Euro. Das Amtsgericht stimmte dem „Deal“ letztlich zu. Strafmildernd wertete der Richter dabei vor allem die Geständnisse. Damit hätten die Angeklagten dem Gericht und letztlich dem Steuerzahler ein jahrelanges, kompliziertes Verfahren erspart. Allein die Anklageverlesung mit zehntausenden Geschädigten hätte Monate gedauert. „Dieses Verfahren hat für mich Pilotwirkung und auch eine Warnfunktion für potenzielle Nachahmergruppen“, wurde der zuständige Richter in den Medien zitiert. „Wenn man sieht, welcher immense technische Aufwand nötig war, dann war das ein Null-Summen-Spiel.“ Der 38-jährige Angeklagte, der allein zwei Millionen Euro Strafe zahlen muss, sicherte zu, das Geld binnen zwei Wochen an die Staatskasse zu überweisen - was für ihn kein Problem sein sollte. Der Däne führte von Mallorca aus nicht nur die „Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme GmbH“ mit Sitz in der Hamburger Nordkanalstraße, sondern auch die mallorquinischen Dialer-Firmen „Sun Telecom S.L.“ und „Sun Infomedia S.L.“ Dialer der „Sun Infomedia“ hatten in den vergangenen Jahren immer wieder für Wirbel gesorgt, weil sie – in verschiedener Form – illegal eingesetzt wurden, etwa für automatische Einwahlen über 0190-Nummern. 

Auch die so genannten Hanseaten-Dialer hatten über Monate hinweg für Verunsicherung bei deutschen Internetsurfern gesorgt. Verbraucherschutzseiten wie Dialerschutz.de und Computerbetrug.de wurden regelrecht überschwemmt von Anfragen Betroffener. Wer damals die illegalen Rechnungen der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme bezahlt hat, sollte sich jetzt möglichst schnell an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg wenden und dort klären, wie er sein Geld zurückbekommen kann. Denn die erbeuteten Gelder konnten nicht mehr sichergestellt werden. Die Drahtzieher der HAS hatten sie über ein verschlungenes Firmengeflecht auf Konten im Ausland transferiert. 

http://www.dialerschutz.de/aktuelles.php?action=output&id=310


----------



## Aka-Aka (1 Januar 2006)

Was passiert eigentlich mit den 1100 Seiten Anklageschrift?
Ich hätte gerne eine Kopie davon...


----------



## sascha (1 Januar 2006)

Aka-Aka schrieb:
			
		

> Was passiert eigentlich mit den 1100 Seiten Anklageschrift?
> Ich hätte gerne eine Kopie davon...



Frag doch einfach mal. Bei Gericht kriegst Du sicher eine anonymisierte Version (Kopierkosten natürlich auf Deine Rechnung).


----------



## Aka-Aka (31 August 2006)

*AW: Millionenbetrug mit Dialern: Angeklagte verurteilt*

[edit]


----------



## Aka-Aka (4 Januar 2012)

bei Gelegenheit werde ich mal erzählen, was frühere Dialerbetrüger heute so treiben. Aber wann hab ich dazu schon die Gelegenheit?


> Wer damals die illegalen Rechnungen der Firma Hanseatische Abrechnungssysteme bezahlt hat, sollte sich jetzt möglichst schnell an die Staatsanwaltschaft Hamburg wenden und dort klären, wie er sein Geld zurückbekommen kann. *Denn die erbeuteten Gelder konnten nicht mehr sichergestellt werden. Die Drahtzieher der HAS hatten sie über ein verschlungenes Firmengeflecht auf Konten im Ausland transferiert.*


Transferiert und investiert. Mit einem Lächeln. Und zwar nicht nur in eine Weltreise mit guten Freunden. Im Nachhinein sieht man erst, wie lächerlich dieser Prozess war. Die deutschen Portalbetreiber, die für die Werbung Millionen kassiert haben, haben sicher auch gelächelt. Vielleicht haben all die Staatsanwälte es richtig gemacht, die solche Prozesse erst gar nicht durchführen, sondern die Verfahren einstellen. Da macht man sich wenigstens nicht lächerlich.


----------

